# Whole family now unemployed.



## tryingharder (24 Mar 2009)

Briefly,

I am on full JA claiming for my wife and 2 kids, we only have 4 years to run on our mortgage and we also recieve an allowance towards the interest portion of this which isnt all that much at this stage. Now my eldest son who was employed in Dublin has also been let go, he needs to move back home with us. He has has an interrupted employment over the last few years and I am not certain he has any stamps left. This would mean he like us would have to be means tested. My questions are these;

1) Given that we have a full JA payment based on our circumstances,will it be affected if our son moves back in?

2) will our mortgage supplement be affected?

3)will our son be entitled to the full JA rate if he moves back in?

I have tried the dept websites for answers but no real straight answers so maybe someone can help?


----------



## tryingharder (24 Mar 2009)

Just to mention my son is 20 yrs old.


----------



## Welfarite (25 Mar 2009)

1. Your JA will not be affected.
2. Probably depends on household inocme (including son's), not sure
3. Depends on the result of the means test which takes into account his income, savings, property and there will be a minimum assessemnt for value to hiom of living at home ('Board and lodgings' value)


----------



## gipimann (25 Mar 2009)

In relation to the Mortgage Interest Supplement, there will be a re-assessment when your son moves back home as he's expected to make a contribution.

His contribution will be assessed at a maximum of €18 per week if he receives the full rate Jobseeker's Allowance or Jobseeker's Benefit.


----------



## happy09 (31 Mar 2009)

> *Whole family now unemployed*



Sorry to hear about it


----------

